# OEM FSI red coil packs



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have had a few people ask about the red FSI coil packs i run in my personal car. We will be offering the at $19.95 each plus shipping.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

Damn, I hope some of my coil packs go out soon so i have a reason to buy these....


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (shortydub)*

damn how come the red ones are cheaper?







or the coil packs went down in price in general?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (b0mb3r)*

Thats a great price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Heres another picture of the coils


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

That looks sweet. I might have to buy some "just in case"


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

wow! is there anyway you can post the PN so i can replace mine with these when they die?


----------



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> We will be offering the at $19.95 each plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (skateboy918)*

The PN wont get you this deal. Plus if yours crap out, the dealer will have to order you the red ones. Too much down time just buy these from jc now


_Modified by IMAN973 at 10:50 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (IMAN973)*

correct i can pm you the part number but they will deff. be more direct from a regular dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and yes this is the correct price.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

so how do we order?







cuz I am just gonna buy them and replace mine... mine are all different.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_so how do we order?







cuz I am just gonna buy them and replace mine... mine are all different.

just shoot me an email to [email protected] and then give me a call for payment at 908 277 1100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

e-mail sent. I'll call shortly.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just shoot me an email to [email protected] and then give me a call for payment at 908 277 1100 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (ConsFast)*

thanks for all the orders already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

em sent, will call shortly...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (b0mb3r)*

got it, thanks for the order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

These are OEM?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_These are OEM?!

Yes they are oem VW coils out of a different application. i have run them for about 8 months now.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Ah yes the infamous ForceFed Ed red coil packs. I figured he was going to start a frenzy with those damn things. 
JC,
how do I go about ordering a set? 
I just so happen to just blow all 4 of mine out. 
On a side note, has anyone seen the blue OEM coil packs?!


----------



## TGZ (Jul 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Blue would be awesome, are they available for fsi as well?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TGZ)*

Now JC you need to get me the red RS4 wiring to match


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*

Not sure if they'll work


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i'd like to know myself. because i tore up my wiring back there and i'll be replacing it soon.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

my coils went out on me also , 
is it possible for me to order them from JC if i'm in California?
and since their red, i assume they're for another car, but what car was this intended for ?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (sirsycott)*

They are on my audi a4 6 cylinder, also on the s4's as well.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

& v8 touaregs


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

are they any more reliable/any different than the 2.0t coils on my car currently ?


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no, but they're cheaper. and red!


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

i know! they're red! it's cool, man, if only they had orange


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_i'd like to know myself. because i tore up my wiring back there and i'll be replacing it soon. 

Did FFE do it? At dyno day they broke mine in the old car, i was pissed


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nah, the shmucks at waterfest 2 years ago.


----------



## Magnus2387 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

That valve cover is sick


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_nah, the shmucks at waterfest 2 years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*









crapy cell phone pic


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

JR that engine bay is looking freshhh


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Regular OEM coils are only $20 too from places like ECS, so they're not really cheaper, just red.


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

part number please so i can these in the UK..
are they the same for all Tfsi platform cars? or will i need better ones on the CUPRA?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sirsycott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirsycott* »_my coils went out on me also , 
is it possible for me to order them from JC if i'm in California?
and since their red, i assume they're for another car, but what car was this intended for ?

yeah shipping it to Cali is no problem at all, just let me know if you want them. 
They are intended for a different oem FSI vehicle from the factory


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (20v GTI Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v GTI Guy* »_They are on my audi a4 6 cylinder, also on the s4's as well. 

Similar looks but those ones are a shorter than the FSI coils


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sirsycott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirsycott* »_are they any more reliable/any different than the 2.0t coils on my car currently ?

no performance gain just more appealing to the eyes. Just as reliable as the black coil your car came with.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looks good JR, the red and black on the maf housing really set it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

all orders were filled this morning and shipped out fedex ground, everyone should have tracking numbers in their email.
20 more sets coming in tomorrow for stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

would these work on a 1.8t?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_would these work on a 1.8t?

these are longer than the 1.8T ones, we can get ones that fit 1.8T i just need to check price for you


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
these are longer than the 1.8T ones, we can get ones that fit 1.8T i just need to check price for you

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_
Thanks

Just checked, same price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

Can you sendme the part number?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (CLestat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CLestat* »_Can you sendme the part number?

yes i will send you a pm when i am back in the office monday.


----------



## brianpavlovic (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

So what is the part number? 
-Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (brianpavlovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianpavlovic* »_So what is the part number? 
-Brian

pm'd


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

got mine all installed







thanks for the quick service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (b0mb3r)*

no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (b0mb3r)*

can anyone confirm the P/N?
EKTA specifically shows *RED *for 06E 905 115 *D*
but someone is saying this is 06E 905 115 *F*
please help?


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (skateboy918)*

the latest part number is actually
06E 905 115 t
(HERE in uk that is though)
i think the last digit is just a change in supplier


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (CupraK1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CupraK1* »_the latest part number is actually
06E 905 115 t
(HERE in uk that is though)
i think the last digit is just a change in supplier

maybe in the uk but that has not hit the states yet


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I need a set of 4 are you there on saturday so I can Order


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ajz9415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajz9415* »_I need a set of 4 are you there on saturday so I can Order


Jeff works some Saturday's Ive p/u many parts from him then if not there's a few other guys just ask for parts dept im sure they can help you with your order 







Bob.G


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks developed a miss today. Not bad 76k on the first set of coils


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ajz9415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajz9415* »_I need a set of 4 are you there on saturday so I can Order


We just started opening up to the public on saturdays, we are here from 8am-1pm today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

email sent...


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (Benjamin T)*

Can you send me the part number also, please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (asylum)*

replied to everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

Bump for a great price!


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

dumb question but is this a straightfoward install? just plug/unplug?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_dumb question but is this a straightfoward install? just plug/unplug?

yes sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_Bump for a great price!

Thanks!!


----------



## excise (Jun 30, 2009)

Can you please PM me the part number also?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just received my coil packs
Thanks again JC


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

here they are installed...thanks JC!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

Looks awesome on the Audi!!!
nice APR intake btw i flashed an 07 A4 on friday with stage 1 around lunch and he called back at 4:30 and ordered the APR intake, APR testpipe and hpfp and is coming back to do stage 2+ and have everything installed next week.







Got to love the oem fit quality.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (excise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excise* »_Can you please PM me the part number also?

Why are people asking for the Part #'s? Just order them from Jeff...









I need 5 JC


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Why are people asking for the Part #'s? Just order them from Jeff...











well for me after shipping it would have cost more from JC than it would have to buy from my local dealer, who holds out on part numbers like it's a state secret


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
well for me after shipping it would have cost more from JC than it would have to buy from my local dealer, who holds out on part numbers like it's a state secret









You are in B.C.
It would NOT cost you more to buy a product from your local dealer than it would to buy from a dealer in NJ
FACT.
Parts in Canada are subject to both PST & GST charges + whatever the import charge is. 
It is not a state secret but asking an advertiser for a part # is like asking someone to take the bread from there mouth.I do not see your local dealer developing parts for your GTI so why support them?
Maybe I am just having a bad wednesday but I cant wrap my head around this logic.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_here they are installed...thanks JC!!!









Is that valve cover made of plastic of aluminum?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
Is that valve cover made of plastic of aluminum?



plastic


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
You are in B.C.
It would NOT cost you more to buy a product from your local dealer than it would to buy from a dealer in NJ
FACT.
Parts in Canada are subject to both PST & GST charges + whatever the import charge is. 
It is not a state secret but asking an advertiser for a part # is like asking someone to take the bread from there mouth.I do not see your local dealer developing parts for your GTI so why support them?
Maybe I am just having a bad wednesday but I cant wrap my head around this logic.

what the hell....?








before i saw this thread i was looking for these for a friend's audi A4. his dealer wanted $54cdn EACH before taxes. they would not give out the part number. he tried a VW dealer but they could not help me because they could not cross reference part numbers with audi to confirm if there was a VW match. so he asked me for help and i searched online and found this thread. i wanted to buy from JC and he told me that shipping costs would be too much and to get it locally and gave me the part number. i took the number and went to my vw dealer and it was $25.
so there's my situation. i don't know where your hate is coming from Issam Abed


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_i wanted to buy from JC and he told me that shipping costs would be too much and to get it locally and gave me the part number. i took the number and went to my vw dealer and it was $25.

In that case my apologies.Just understand where JC is coming from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Kewl,
Do you have a Maf on that setup ?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (devanf)*

will that wire harness cover work on GTIs JC? I do want!! I need to get a new one, might be nice to have one in red.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

JC, nevermind, saw that the wire cover is angled. maybe will order the regular cover in black.


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I had these fitted to my car (will update on part numbers) but they poped out whilst i was driving last night and the engine cut out!
The rubber on the ones i have is longer and the coils dont sit flush... 
again, as i said, ill get my part numbers and update you all. 
Stock ones made the car work fine again


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

Those look good, i wish i could get the part number. because i cant order them now or anytime soon


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CupraK1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CupraK1* »_I had these fitted to my car (will update on part numbers) but they poped out whilst i was driving last night and the engine cut out!
The rubber on the ones i have is longer and the coils dont sit flush... 
again, as i said, ill get my part numbers and update you all. 
Stock ones made the car work fine again









is anyone else having this problem? i bought these for a friend's audi a4 v6 but was thinking of doing it on my gti


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
is anyone else having this problem? i bought these for a friend's audi a4 v6 but was thinking of doing it on my gti









The ones i am selling are the exact same size as the factory coil, his being a different length means he is not running the same coil part numbers. I have ran these coils at over 500hp with no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## aaman137 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could someone give me the PN for these? One of my coils just went out and I'm at 63k so i might as well replace all 4.


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

OT : Are those valve covers custom made or mass production ? Who made them ?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_OT : Are those valve covers custom made or mass production ? Who made them ?

eurojet makes them. cnc machined billet aluminum. they have anodized versions as well. do a search on vwvortex as they advertise them for sale here.


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

Jeff do you usually have these in stock?
Im gonna try and swing by sometime next week. I need a new PCV and might pick these up as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (das poopy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das poopy* »_Jeff do you usually have these in stock?
Im gonna try and swing by sometime next week. I need a new PCV and might pick these up as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I currently have 17 in stock but i am always getting more, i usually ship 3-4 sets a day. I am here til 2pm tomorrow if you want to stop in.


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the pictures JC ! helps a lot. 
Cheers mate


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Can you send me the part number in mexico do not exist the numbre you give to me


----------



## das poopy (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I currently have 17 in stock but i am always getting more, i usually ship 3-4 sets a day. I am here til 2pm tomorrow if you want to stop in.

I'll probably swing by tuesday, its my only day off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benty87 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs ([email protected])*

When will these be available? Are they r type or e type? Do they fit a b6 a4 1.8t? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: OEM FSI red coil packs (benty87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benty87* »_When will these be available? Are they r type or e type? Do they fit a b6 a4 1.8t? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

These are available now we have already shipped hundreds of them, they do not fit 1.8T's these only fit FSI cars because they are about an inch longer.


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_
Thanks

So these ones will work fine on a 16v head without machining on the surface?
Are these also longer with the steel skirt cover removed?
I was going to use the regular 115 R coils on mine,but I decided to use these on my Marsred GTI








And will you send to Norway? I am interested in a set of 8 coils..
Please IM me..
- Andreas


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VAG_Lowrider)*

These will not fit the older style 16V head.


----------



## VAG_Lowrider (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_These will not fit the older style 16V head. 

I know that. I need some machining on the valve cover to make them fit..
So they have the same measures as the 115 R(1.8T) coils?
And can you send out of the States?
- Andreas


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VAG_Lowrider)*

Question: do you have these in AWD bolt down style? and what revision are they?










_Modified by sounrealx at 12:41 AM 12-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sounrealx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sounrealx* »_Question: do you have these in AWD bolt down style? and what revision are they?









_Modified by sounrealx at 12:41 AM 12-7-2009_

Nothing for the bolt down style.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these things are very sexy indeed!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Got mine today!
thanks Jeff!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

I got a letter in November from VW saying to bring my '07 EOS into the dealer and the coils would be replaced free because of a known problem. Audi owners should have gotten the same letter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hybridowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybridowner* »_I got a letter in November from VW saying to bring my '07 EOS into the dealer and the coils would be replaced free because of a known problem. Audi owners should have gotten the same letter. 

Yes, but these are not the coils they will be putting in your car. These coils are on the approved list of coils that are good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

Great news for all that need coils.


_Modified by Hybridowner at 5:31 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Id Like To Pick Up 4 Of These Red CP's . How Soon Can U Have Them In The Mail ?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_Id Like To Pick Up 4 Of These Red CP's . How Soon Can U Have Them In The Mail ?
 
Jeff maybe working on saturday not sure because of the holiday weekend , im him .







Bob.G
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73053


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 1:03 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_here they are installed...thanks JC!!!









did that vc come stock that way???
would it fit a gti?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (high_octaneGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

only a few sets left, these coils are now on restriction because they are one of the few known good coils. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

id like to grab a set here in the next 2-3 days. how do i go about ordering?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_id like to grab a set here in the next 2-3 days. how do i go about ordering?
thanks

Just email me your full name and address to [email protected] and then give me a phone call for payment at 908 277 1100.
Just shipped out a set of the coils and 2 sets of IE ARP head studs to South Africa, world wide service here.


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

ok sounds good, should have the $$ is the next 2 days and then youll be hearing from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit for a ? also was wondering what revision these are


_Modified by Vdub'07 at 9:59 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub'07)*

Crap I forgot about these and ordered a set of regular ones last week. well they are not installed maybe I can return them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_ok sounds good, should have the $$ is the next 2 days and then youll be hearing from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









edit for a ? also was wondering what revision these are

_Modified by Vdub'07 at 9:59 AM 2-9-2010_

These are part number 06E 905 115E, They are on the known good coil list (one of the few good ones







)


----------



## MKIVJETTA2POINT0 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i was just about to ask what it the part number but you answered in the post above me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIVJETTA2POINT0)*

Just got another order of about 200 coils in for stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks for the p/n called my local dealer since I am in Canada, he quoted me $20.62 CAD per coil. Picking some up tomorrow. Oh and You guys in the states going through JC, jump on this now as he was not kidding there is an order restriction in place and he ain't joking when he says they are on the known good coil list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

just wondering why theyre red? is it just for looks or is there something special about them lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

They are red just for looks, the function just like stock.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

How are they better than the regular coils? Sorry for the lack of knowledge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

They just look better.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok. I guess for someone like me using the stock airbox, these would really be pointless then


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

HUGE order just came in!


----------



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

just wanted to bring this up.. I got a coil recall on my 06 gli as well as a few of my friends might want to check that out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I know about the coil recall. FSI cars should be receiving 06H905115 all black coils.


----------



## thursday448 (Apr 24, 2006)

what is the physical mailing address of Audi to send the receipt to?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Not sure if it is the same as a VW customer. It should be listed in the Audi website, that is where the VW one is found.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have these coming in by the hundreds. :thumbup:


----------



## Drew is werD (Aug 17, 2007)

Still coming in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah i have plenty. :thumbup:


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah i have plenty. :thumbup:


Do these fit the TSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

.


----------



## Micky32 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have close to 60k on mine now and still holding up


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a used set for sale pm me if interested


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm assuming these are the same ones ECS sells? Revision E?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

06e905115e


----------



## Heezy (Apr 17, 2012)

Still have these for $19.99 each?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Heezy said:


> Still have these for $19.99 each?


We no longer sell these, they are all distributed through CTS Turbo, Not sure what the current price is on them. If you need a set hit up [email protected]


----------

